
Awesome Python Applications: 180+ case studies in shipping Python software - mhashemi
https://github.com/mahmoud/awesome-python-applications
======
mhashemi
Linked the GitHub, but here's a post about why it was worth spending a few
weeks compiling this list:
[https://sedimental.org/awesome_python_applications.html](https://sedimental.org/awesome_python_applications.html)

------
physicsguy
I like Mayavi, but I wouldn’t say it was a ‘great’ Python application; it’s a
pain in the install for e.g. Something like NumPy or AstroPy are clearer
successful scientific Python projects to my mind.

~~~
mhashemi
Good to know! It seemed to meet the criteria here:
[http://sedimental.org/awesome_python_applications.html](http://sedimental.org/awesome_python_applications.html)

I'm curious if the userbase is overstated, but otherwise it seems to be well-
known enough ;)

------
miluge
As somebody learning Python right now...Thank You!

------
mikejulietbravo
This is really awesome, thank you for doing this!

